# Scart to usb cable?



## Lotto88 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi, Heres my problem.
I am currently at uni and have brought my computer with me. i have a tv card but know aerial. What i want to do is this.
But an Amplified aerial which i will attact to a freeview box via aerial cable. put i cant find a way of connecting the freeview box to the computer as it has no scart sockets. Can anyone suggest a cable i can use. Or another way around this problem. 
Cheers


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

I only really understood that you needed a Scart cable to something else. I know you can get a scart to triple RCA. Do you have a good video card with RCA inputs? I was unable to find anything else, but it may be possible to custom build the cable, maybe to a VGA. However for that to work the pinout would be needed, and that would have to be provided by you. PM me if you know the pinout and I will find out if I could get that built for you.


----------



## Lotto88 (Sep 24, 2006)

if its any help at all i have attached a fairly good quality pictures of the back of my pc


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

Check this out

Something else I found with lots of options. I am pretty sure you can find what you need there.


----------

